# Laika leaking Side Window



## Cosa (Apr 26, 2009)

Our Nellie has a problem.

Nellie is a Laika 400i A Class YoM 1999.

We have to remove the side window and Re-seal it due to water ingress.

Is this a workshop job or can it be done at home on a nice spring day ???.

Has any one removed and reinstalled a 1500 by 500mm hard framed window and rollerblind successfully.

What problems can I expect ?


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi 

We have a Laika Ecovip 100 02 with similar windows.

I removed a smaller one in the bathroom last year for the same reasons. Although in the end I think the water was getting in from the shower spray and there wasn't infact any damage at all.

However, the inside cassette withthe screens removes easily once you have pinged out the cup shape covers over the screws. These are a replacable item if you damage them, it's hard not to.

This gives you access to remove the window. Now the fun begins.

These windows have been bonded in and you will have to carefully slice away behind the frame to cut the bonding.

It's a slow job, nothing technical just slow

Neil


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Dont worry cosa  ,

the info from Pat is correct the windows are bonded from the outside, just pop the screw cover caps off inside and undew the long screws to remove the cassette blind.

Also you can invert the cassette t ohave the blind opperate upside down idealfor ventilation and high sun.

with the cassette removed spray water on the outside and you will see where its coming in.

to cure the problem depending on the colour of your window frames [balck or white]
get some FLEXIBLE sikoflex bonding and sealent Not the sealent one as it aint flexible, thats why the windows leak as over time the van flexis and breaks the seal.

Now carefully with a sharp craft knife cut back the old sealent around theoutside window frame , clean area with white spirits and lean]ve to dry , then apply new sealent around frame and clean with a damp finger -just like you do round window frames and arcitrave.

leave to dry and poblem fixed ,this is all the motorhome dealers do and charge a fortune and rush the job. Take your time on a nice sunny day.

you must go all around the frame otherwise water will track to the leak [pinhole] again.


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

I used to own a 200 and water appeared to come in a side window then elsewhere in the end I tracked the point of entry to one of the awning attachment bolts that had little sealant.
I removed one at a time and the culprit had a rusty hole.

If you have an awning it may be worth a look as water comes in at a point but can enter the interior a distance away as in my case.


----------

